# Winter detail - Porsche 911 (996) Twin Turbo



## AMac (May 11, 2013)

Hi all,

First post so please be kind.

Winter detail of my Porsche 911 (996) Twin Turbo, Six speed manual, Coupe, 2001 model year (very early mid 2000 car), just over 59,000 miles, original car finished in Arctic silver with a few options like the hard back sport seats (grey upper parts lower half and carpets black) and carbon handbrake and gear lever.

I've gradually been improving it cosmetically - initially I had the headlights out - and washed / clayed / polished (rotary with menzerna and meguiars) / before sealing with Auto Glym extra gloss protection and then topped with Auto Glym HD wax.

I had the wheels refurbed (sealed with poorboys which seems to work really well) along with fresh tyres (Pilot Sport 2s / N 3s) and new centre caps.

Couple of the condition when I bought it and the early work I did last year:











Still needs a few bits to do (rear bumper needs a re-paint - scratched by previous owner) as I'm fussy (I guess like everyone on here!).

Used on nice days, but has seen some dirt, like new years day at Brooklands this year:



Today - Car wasn't too bad - much cleaner start than the above! It had picked up some dirt from the salty roads, looked fine from a distance, but was quite dusty with some dirt in the usual places (only a couple):

Inner arch:


Rear panel and badge:


Started with spraying a few of the dirtier areas with Auto Finesse citrus power, gently brushed in places after giving it a chance to start working:

Front bumper area and vents:




Door shuts:


Started on the wheels / tyres, Bilberry, various brushes used and a mitt:
Tyres:


Working on the wheels:


Calipers cleaned (I have re-lacquered one so far - job for the spring is the rest):


Auto Finesse Iron out used, but thankfully not much picked up (as wheels done recently).
Meguiars brush (didn't realise how stiff my old one had become / this one is very soft and reaches even the rears ok) - maybe it's a revised design:





Mitt used to get to the rear faces.
Smaller brush for nuts / socket holes:



Still beading up well:


Iron out picking up a few contaminants on the rear panel:


With a rinse / looked much better:


Snow foamed (Car Valet Pro neutral) with just a Karcher lance, foams up ok.
Inner arches and grills:






Inner arches / side mouldings brushed:




Few of the shuts / areas that retain dirt brushed out:








Foam rinsed off then washed / two bucket (Dodo Juice Wax safe shampoo):


Open hose to rinse:


Bonnet still looks like it is protected ok:


Blown dry with my old leaf blower (cheapy from a few years ago) clears the mirrors / shuts well:


Wheel shown / left half blown dry:


Windows dried:


Wheels dried and then Auto Glym sealant sprayed on (seems to work ok topping up the Poorboys sealant):




Towel dried:

upload an image

Glass done with Auto Glym Fast Glass:


Rubbers and seals with Auto Finesse revive and Auto Glym vinyl / rubber care for larger areas:






Tyres dressed with Auto Glym Tyre Dressing:


Wiped over with Auto Finesse 'Finale' (spoiler up for access):




Dried / inspected in the sunshine:












Engine dried and wiped over with the AG vinyl / rubber care:




Warmed through / driven to ensure brakes are dry etc, last one before putting it away:


Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great write up and pictures! Nice to see a well looked after Turbo!!


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Amazing job bud :thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic job! Stunning car.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I take my hat off. Great.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice and tidy good work buddy.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice introduction to the forum lovely motor and nice write up 👍


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely stunning pal, nice work indeed. A rare beast is a manual 996 Turbo in good condition, fair play to you for looking after her well!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice work, that is a stunning car


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this buddy. Fabulous car (I adore the 996 Turbo's!) and you have done a cracking job. this car is clearly in safe caring hands now. Damn good mileage as well :thumb:

Top class work, excellent :argie::argie:

Ben


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful car


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent job


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Gorgeous colour, AWESOME car, looks lovely in the sunshine, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## pistolpedro (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW! Looks like it has just rolled off the production line, love the reflection of the callipers in the wheels.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Lovely cars... And go like stink! 
Did this one a few weeks ago for a friend.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good work mate that's a beautiful Porsche. Look forward to seeing more on this car!

Sutty.


----------



## AMac (May 11, 2013)

Thanks folks, very welcoming. 

That seal grey one above looks lovely. And yes (very cliche' ....) but they are an absolute A to B weapon even standard (give or take 410bhp 410 lb/ft .. 189 mph...and 95% rear biased until it thinks you are going in a hedge).

I'll make sure I post up the caliper refurb and wheel arch images in due course.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job mate, great looking motor


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Awesome photos mate and a fantastic job :thumbsup:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great write up and an extremely tidy and well looked after car. That last pic is amazing


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Lovely job... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Got a soft spot for the 996 turbo, I think the 997 & 991 shape got to big.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fair play for getting stuck in:thumb:

Nice to see one where someone somewhere along the line has painted the wheel bolts:thumb:


----------

